# [upgrade] passiamo a qt-4.7 ?[Sì :)]

## cloc3

oggi emerge mi propone un upgrade di x11-libs/qt-svg alla versione 4.7.*

tempo fa (sarà forse un anno), provai l'avventura e mi trovai un sistema inusabile.

dopo, scoprii quanto è lungo e complesso il percorso di downgrade (serve un uso esperto di revdep-rebuild).

vorrei sapere se qualcuno le sta usando e e se le ritiene adeguatamente stabili.

----------

## ago

nessun particolare problema qui

----------

## darkmanPPT

confermo

0 problem

----------

## devilheart

Qui tutto ok. Che problemi hai avuto?

----------

## cloc3

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> Qui tutto ok. Che problemi hai avuto?

 

semplicemente, all'epoca era una versione prematura e le applicazioni non la utilizzavano bene.

----------

## ago

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> semplicemente, all'epoca era una versione prematura e le applicazioni non la utilizzavano bene.

 

Se vuoi stabilità attendi che siano stabile...ormai non manca molto...

----------

## cloc3

fantastico.

ho kde-4.6.1 e konqueror legge googleDocs!!

quasi quasi, rifaccio pace con kde.

----------

